# Onkyo TX-NR609 LINE OUTPUT ISSUE



## joni (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had the Onkyo TX-NR609 for a year now and had no problems with it so far -). But now I need to boost the output audio signal to my speakers by using a graphic equalizer but need an audio ouput signal from my Onkyo TX-NR609 but having problems finding one. There is Zone2 (Line output) but I think this signal needs to be fed into another amp or into separate speakers and cannot be amplified by a different channel on the same amp coz I've tried and all I get is feed back -(. This is seriously frustrating.!!! 

I would just like to output the main audio signal from my Onkyo TX-NR609 to my graphic eq and into a channel on the Onkyo TX-NR609 amp.

sO If you or anyone know, knows how to do this I would really appreciate some help with this please. 

Thanks Joni :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

joni said:


> I have had the Onkyo TX-NR609 for a year now and had no problems with it so far -). But now I need to boost the output audio signal to my speakers by using a graphic equalizer but need an audio ouput signal from my Onkyo TX-NR609 but having problems finding one. There is Zone2 (Line output) but I think this signal needs to be fed into another amp or into separate speakers and cannot be amplified by a different channel on the same amp coz I've tried and all I get is feed back -(. This is seriously frustrating.!!!
> 
> I would just like to output the main audio signal from my Onkyo TX-NR609 to my graphic eq and into a channel on the Onkyo TX-NR609 amp.
> 
> ...


Jon,
The VCR 1/DVR Analogue Input/Output should work the same as a Tape 1/2 Input/Output which is how most used to connect Graphic Equalizers. That being said, between being able to raise the Gain in Speaker Level Calibration, Audyssey Setup, and I think the 609 also has a Parametric EQ, what application would require you to add so much Gain? 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like JJ has some good advice and welcome to Home Theater Shack! :wave:


----------



## joni (Jul 28, 2012)

JJ, 

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. As for your question about why I might want to eq the sound even more is not only is the max output for the ONKYO TX-NR609 to low for my requirements (as a DJ), there is a function on the graphic called expand which Warms the sound, which I find very good.

I plan to upgrade this amp (eventually), this is just the second step on a long road to the *Holy Grale* of amps....... So I'm just making do until then. I've a lot of learning up on my subject (amps) to do until then........onder:

Lastly is DVR/VCR a _main_ output coz I need to output whatever signal is being fed into the amp ie in this case the HDMI feed from the Virgin Media box is going into the HDMI socket in the amp so if I could take that signal and feed it through the eq and back into the amp with out it feeding back.

Thanks

Joni:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Joni,
A Home Theater Receiver is not very well suited to DJ Applications. Truth be told, something more Professional Audio orientated would definitely better lend itself to your goals. The problem is HDMI really makes things difficult in regards to things like HDCP (High Definition Copyright Protocol) making it often impossible to send the output from an HDMI Component and send it to something like a EQ and then back to an AVR. Some Professional Audio Equipment does provide a bit more leniency as far as this goes.

If you could provide the EQ Model you are attempting to integrate, I will try to see what is possible. The only way I see this working out would be to use an Optical or Coaxial Digital Cable to do what you are describing. Problem is I do not think the 609 even offers either an Optical or Coaxial Output. Inputs, yes but not Outputs. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Sounds like JJ has some good advice and welcome to Home Theater Shack! :wave:


+1


----------



## joni (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes the EQ I'm using is the rather mature Realistic 31-9081 still in good condition.
It has Main In/Out and Tape1/Tape2 IN and Outs respectively.
Not to worry I will work around this by watching movies and playing music by plugging and unplugging the respective cables into the VCR/DVR IN/OUT of the ONKYO TX-NR60, which is a bit of a hastle but until I find a more suitable amp this is it. Having no choise with the HDMI TV in.

Joni


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Joni,
I was hoping the VCR1/DVR might be helpful. Honestly, it was really the only way I could think of to add an EQ to the AVR. I will keep my out for a cost effective alternative in the Pro Audioland.
Cheers,
J


----------



## joni (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheers J your help was appreciated...

Joni


----------

